
How does grammarly.com make revenue? - airswimmer
I watched youtube video and an ad came out, called Grammarly.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=VueSBzrIh1o<p>As it said, it provides grammar auto-fix for people. And it said it&#x27;s better than MS office.<p>So how do you think they make revenue? I saw it&#x27;s a free Chrome app, actually, no charge...<p>I am wondering how this startup survives.<p>Welcome to comment!
======
slater
[https://www.grammarly.com/premium](https://www.grammarly.com/premium)

[https://www.grammarly.com/edu](https://www.grammarly.com/edu)

~~~
airswimmer
Thank you! I did not find it.

Now that the 'free' product means 'limited free' as always.

